# LCD monitor with DVI in Linux

## pontifikas

I've just bought my new LCD Monitor

A Hitachi CML174SX.

Im running under an ATI Radeon 9100.

I use DVI in windblows and it works great.

But in Linux, although I get the notion tha the Xserver is up, the monitor goes black and off.

I've run fglrxconfig and chosen the rates discribed in my monitors manual but it doesn't work again.

What should I do?

Thank you.

----------

## think4urs11

Maybe this helps out (the option has to be set inside the "Device" section)

# Option "ForceCRT2Type":

# This option selects the CRT2 output device type and is only useful

# on systems containing a video bridge (such as most laptops).

# Available options are:

# "TV"   (if TV connector present), 

# "LCD"  alias "DVI-D" (if LCD panel present), 

# "VGA"  alias "DVI-A" (secondary VGA; use this only if your machine 

#        has a secondary VGA connector or a DVI-I connector

#        The VGA plug on your laptop is CRT1!)

# "NONE" (this will switch off CRT2). You might want to use "NONE" for 

#        using higher resolutions than your LCD panel supports when 

#        connected to an external VGA. 

# "COMPOSITE" (30x bridge only) Force TV to use cvbs connector

# "SVIDEO"    (30x bridge only) Force TV to use SVHS connector

# "SCART"     (30x bridge only) Force TV to use SCART connector

HTH

T.

----------

## pontifikas

I dont see such thing in my  XF86Config.And there is no section named just

"device" section.Can you be more specific?

Should I put it manualy?

----------

## pontifikas

I write to make this topic soar again.

Please if someone has managed to make his LCD monitor run with DVI using an ATI drivers please answer!!!!!

I'm desperate  :Sad: 

----------

## ludwigvan

 *pontifikas wrote:*   

> I write to make this topic soar again.
> 
> Please if someone has managed to make his LCD monitor run with DVI using an ATI drivers please answer!!!!!
> 
> I'm desperate 

 

I was desperate too. I tried everything to get my Radeon 9200 to get DVI working. My LCD is a 20.1" and the native resolution is 1600x1200, the highest res I could get out of the DVI port was 640x480. And I got that by running fglrxconfig and selecting the laptop display setup. If you're still trying to get it work, make sure you have the latest ATI drivers, i.e. you are using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS when emerging them. I gave up and got an Nnvidia card. With the latest Nvidia drivers ebuild, the DVI output worked at 1600x1200 on my first try.

I think the ATI Linux drivers are extremely buggy. When I did get DVI to work, it would just work on-and-off--without changing my XFree86 configuration at all.

I got a cheaper Nvidia

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=14-170-042&depa=1

and so far so good.

----------

## delvit

The ATI drivers flgrx sux BIG TIME.  However, only with those drivers I'm able to run on DVI.  I managed to run on analog with free "radeon" drivers without any problems, however, when I swichted to DVI I couldn't start Xserver  :Sad: .  So I'm stuck with f* ATI drivers that don't work as they should (during mplayer running the screen is scrabbled time to time) and such.

delvit

----------

## asiobob

hmmm,

I'm posting this message from the same model LCD monitor as yours.

2048 by 1024 res on DVI everything is fine. I've installed both mandrake and gentoo uising DVI and it works great.

Note I have a nvidia card and nvidia drivers.

If you want my XF86Config reply back

----------

## Insanity5902

I would like to see your XF86Config.  I just got a dell 17" widescreen LCD TV on my gentoo box and now it flickers every now and then.

----------

## asiobob

```
# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

#Section "Files"

    # the X server to render fonts.

   # FontPath "unix/:-1"

#EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    #DontZap # disable <Crtl><Alt><BS> (server abort)

    #DontZoom # disable <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> (resolution switching)

    AllowMouseOpenFail # allows the server to start up even if the mouse doesn't work

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension

    Load "v4l" # Video for Linux

    Load "extmod"

    Load "type1"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "glx" # 3D layer

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "Keyboard"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "us"

    Option "XkbCompat" ""

    Option "XkbOptions" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "monitor1"

    VendorName "Generic"

    ModelName "Flat Panel 1280x1024"

    HorizSync 31.5-67

    VertRefresh 50-75

    

    # 1024x480 @ 85.6 Hz, 48 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x480"    65.00 1024 1032 1176 1344   480  488  494  563 -hsync -vsync

    

    # TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output.

    # 768x576 @ 79 Hz, 50 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "768x576"     50.00  768  832  846 1000   576  590  595  630

    

    # 768x576 @ 100 Hz, 61.6 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "768x576"     63.07  768  800  960 1024   576  578  590  616

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device1"

    VendorName "NVidia"

    BoardName "NVIDIA GeForce4 (generic)"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "screen1"

    Device "device1"

    Monitor "monitor1"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 8

        Modes "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 15

        Modes "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 32

        Modes "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

         

    

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout1"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    Screen "screen1"

EndSection

```

This was generated from when I used Mandrake.

Note: I don't use XFrontServer.

Using DVI, Geforce 4, Ti 4400 128mb videocard. CML174SW monitor

Everything works fine

----------

## joemc91

I had trouble getting my ATI 8500 to display to my lcd on dvi as well.

1: Make sure that the lcd's native resolution is the only resolution allowed to be used, so no 640x480.  This may be unique to my monitor, but if I used anything other than native, it was absolutely unreadable.

2: Find the line: Option "Monitor Layout" and chage the setting to "TMDS", that'll force output to the DVI port.  Hope this helps!

----------

## pontifikas

@ASIO BOB

Thanks for your interest man but you see thats the issue.NVIDIA drivers do support DVI while ATI's not(at least not in all circumstances).I've been searching through out the web for almost 2 months and I've met too many people having the same problem and, strangely, enough people that managed to get DVI first time.You would be suprised to see how many configuration combinations I've tried(kernels,X's,drivers,XF86Configs)

@delvit 

I'm surprised with what you say about the "radeon" driver.The Xfree driver is the only one providing me with DVI, but I dont use it because it is slightly slow but slow enough for a gamer to reject it.

I've written a small how-to in order to get it working.

@joemc91

That wont work.You see the problem is that the driver does not recognize the DVI port.Here is the evidence:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS --------
> ...

 

The above is from the X log file with the ATI driver.Dont bother to ask.I dont have a CRT monitor connected.

Unfortunatley we will have to wait for the next drivers, which ,hopefully, according to ATI's allegations for one driver per two months,will come out at the end of this month.

----------

